# anyone from brantford, ON?



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

just looking for ppl from brantford, and wonderin if we could talk it up sometime. post me!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. Pink said:


> just looking for ppl from brantford, and wonderin if we could talk it up sometime. post me!


There are a few of us here.

Nice handle on you by the way. Gotta love Buscemi (and of course Quentin).


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

YES!! no one knows what my freakin name means!!! finally!
so, yeah. a little overreacted.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually saw an action figure set depicting the "Stuck in the Middle With You / Ear lopping" scene.

Crazy. Gotta love the little dance he does.


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

nah, everyone who sees my name thinks im gay. its from the movie reservoir dogs by quentin tarantino, it is the best movie i've ever seen. but this is a music forum, not a movie one, right?


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I actually saw an action figure set depicting the "Stuck in the Middle With You / Ear lopping" scene.
> 
> Crazy. Gotta love the little dance he does.


you serious? thats awesome! its funny, i will never think of that song the same way again.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Maybe it's not the name, maybe it's the "I love Liberace" tee-shirt??????
> 
> I dunno, I'm jus' askin'...:smile:



oooh behave.


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

actually, i was thinking of the bandana that says G-Lords on it. or the bright pink sweater that says "pride" but enough about my sexuality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

oooh..don't be such a silly!


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

Will & Grace? ok don't joke man, i'm starting to believe you.


----------



## Mr. Pink (May 29, 2008)

nice try, man, i watch family guy too.


----------

